

Channeling growth through user centric design - nszanto
http://xs.gy/ynews

======
nszanto
KptnCook has grown to over 100,000 users in only 6 months by concentrating
efforts on seamless user experience and beautiful design, instead of pumping
money into traditional marketing avenues. The user-centric design increases
quality and engagement of users and is the catalyst for word of mouth
marketing.

